# what is the minimum size of tank for a crested gecko?



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking in to buying all my stuff soon so just wondering.

I dont actually think I would be getting more than one any time soon but just out of interest; what size of exo terra would be suitable for a pair (obviously females!)

Thanks if you can help, Brooke: victory: xx


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

45 x 45 x 60 I believe. Though it can't hurt to go a little bigger as they grow; give them a lot of space to get away from each other if they have a spat or a bad day. But always be prepared to have a second set-up ready in case they need to be separated.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I know, dont actually think I will get a pair, was just out of intrest.

Does any body know what is the minimum for one?x:flrt:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh and for an adult btw x


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

For an adult it's 45 x 45 x 60, or 45 x 45 x 45, but the former is preferred as cresties like the height.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

is that in centimetres or inches? sorry that must sound so stupid :bash::blush: x


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> is that in centimetres or inches? sorry that must sound so stupid :bash::blush: x


Centimetres. The Exo Terra terrariums have a good example of a tank.
Exo Terra : Products : Glass Terrarium


----------



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

it depends on the size of your cresty for most crestys a 30x30x45 will do fine but if you have one that is a bity larger then i would get 45x45x45. in cm btw


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

bom194 said:


> it depends on the size of your cresty for most crestys a 30x30x45 will do fine but if you have one that is a bity larger then i would get 45x45x45. in cm btw


I would say that 30x30x45 is fine for a juvenile, but I wouldn't personally keep an adult in anything smaller than a 45x45x60. Given the size of an adult crestie, anything smaller seems a bit cramped.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

olivine said:


> I would say that 30x30x45 is fine for a juvenile, but I wouldn't personally keep an adult in anything smaller than a 45x45x60. Given the size of an adult crestie, anything smaller seems a bit cramped.


I agree, I did personally think for maybe 5 minutes of going against the majority and using a 30 x 30 x 45 for an adult (eventually) but as I looked into the theory more closely, I did think that there's not very much space at all for the poor little guy, despite them using all the sides... so I went straight back to the 45 x 45 x 60 like everyone else : victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I could just imagine the dirty looks I would get from my adults if I put them in that size :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweetcorn said:


> I could just imagine the dirty looks I would get from my adults if I put them in that size :whistling2:


Lol yes it does sound like it could be very cramped, I wouldn't want to subject a beloved pet to such confinement... it was a moment of weakness when I considered money being an object... it really isn't, especially when it comes to my animals - I'd rather go hungry for a day than my animals doing so :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

+1 for the 45x45x60. I have a 30x30x45 and it is so small in comparison. I now only use it to put the "bed bush" in that my crestys sleep in when I am cleaning the bigger Exo out.


----------



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont know if its just me but the adult female cresty i have is quite small and i keep it in a 30x30x45 if its a must ill move it to the 45x45x60 but i also have two other juvies in a 24x18.5x21 in inches that will do aye.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

How old and what weight is your female crestie?


----------



## bom194 (Apr 24, 2010)

its aboutt 1 year or somthing and the weight i dont know i dont have a digitel scale unfortunatly ):


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

If yours is about a year old then she still has plenty of growing still to do. All my adult females are over 40grams in weight and 2 years old.

I'd definately move her up to the 45x45x60. She'll love having the extra space to explore.


----------

